# Starting new job a few weeks after old one



## HelperSam (30 Dec 2015)

Hi,
    I handed in my notice and finished up my (old) job just before Xmas holidays, and will start with a new company in mid-January (I have received my P45 - was with them ~2 years).

    I spoke to Revenue about what is involved and all should be fine once they get my new employers "registered number".

    I was wondering if anyone has advice / opinion on whether it is worth signing on for the dole for the 2 weeks? Is there an advantage to doing so in this case (besides the actual payments themselves - which probably wouldn't materialise for a few months anyway)?

    Apologies if this is a silly question, but could not find an answer for this case (i.e. very short-term).

           Thanks!


----------



## elcato (30 Dec 2015)

If you left on your own accord then there is a period you must wait before you can sign on. I would still go in and ensure you have full stamps though just in case.


----------



## HelperSam (30 Dec 2015)

elcato said:


> If you left on your own accord then there is a period you must wait before you can sign on. I would still go in and ensure you have full stamps though just in case.


Thanks for the input - yeah I had heard before that there wasn't much point, but was wondering if there is an effect on your stamps? I will call in anyway to check in the new year!


----------



## HelperSam (15 Jan 2016)

Just to update (in case anyone is looking for this info in the future), here is what I did:

* Spoke to Citizens' Advice (very helpful in general - FYI, you can only contact them through an "076" non-geographical number [therefore not covered in most fixed or mobile price plans] - however, they will call you back if unavailable. This is handy, as it's up to 35c/min otherwise from a mobile, depending on your service provider!)

* Went in to SW office. You take a ticket and wait. Very friendly - made appointment for the following week and outlined what was required to bring in.

* On the day of the appointment, brought a completed form, proof of address (a bill), photo ID (driving license) and birth cert [which I didn't need in the end]. Again, the "deciding officer" was a lovely woman who was very helpful.

* Got a temporary SW card to use to collect money from post office. This was set up to "time out" when I start my new job. 

* Clarified that, aside from being entitled to SW while out of work for this brief period, it was a good idea, as a gap in PRSI contributions may have otherwise affected pension entitlements down the line.

All in all, not as daunting an experience as I expected!


----------

